# LED Set Up Stupid Question



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

Ok so I have a stupid question on LED mini Spot set up. I have scoured the internet and this forum on LED mini spot setup and I am not seeing any other way than the rca jack plug and play system. only one problem to be had with that set up. I do not have any Raidio Shack (now Closed) or any other electronic store in my area that would have the means to meet my needs. I need some other way to set up the LED mini spot lights other than that. I have the power system but do not want to hook each light up to its own powered system. I would like to have one power supply to run multiple lights several distances apart. I know there has to be a different way other than the RCA jack set up I am just not finding any. Please help this Z0mb13 out.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Without knowing what you have, any 2-conductor connectors will work, it doesn't have to be RCA. You could also just solder all your connections. Just be sure your power supply has the capacity to drive the number of lights you want to connect.


----------



## SpookyMuFu (Sep 14, 2009)

www.ebay.com


----------



## z0mb13 (Jul 4, 2010)

I am going to have roughly 30 5mm 12 LED's of varying colors that i ordered from LighthouseLEDs.com. I am really looking for something quick and simple on set up. I really didn't want to have to solder each connection to a main central location i was hoping someone had a TUT on it that could help me out. I am really not looking to purchase the expensive controllers because i am only needing them to stay light.


----------



## J-Man (Feb 1, 2011)

Post a link to exactly what you have so we can determine your power/wiring.


----------



## Hobie14T (Mar 14, 2009)

I use something like this, but way cheaper, http://www.lowes.com/pd_49497-12704-89-610R_0__?productId=3128817 I connect it to a 12v 5amp power supply. You can cut them to whatever size you want.


----------



## Mr Grimsley (May 8, 2008)

There was a tutorial on the net a few years back showing how to use USB connectors for minispot builds. This allowed the use of extension cables and multiport distributers. The common power source used was that from an old (ATX or newer ) desktop computer tower.

The tutorial was in the form of a PDF file. I don't think it's on the net any more but I'll see what if I can find it again!


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

Not sure if this will help, but you might find some of the information useful...


----------

